# 4pack meter



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Rayos-y-centellas said:


> How to calculate the wire of the riser? feeders? Please give me some help?


What is your calculated load?

Pete


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Pretty easy really. go to MH or the Code and do a load calculation. Pretty elementary stuff. or just run the full size wire if your in doubt.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

What does "leadman electrician" mean?


Are u licensed? How bout some background newby?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> What does "leadman electrician" mean?
> 
> 
> Are u licensed? How bout some background newby?


I'm thinking if the OP can't do a load calc they are already lost...

Pete


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Im thinkin stick to roping new houses


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

rayos-y-centellas said:


> how to calculate the wire of the riser? Feeders? Please give me some help?


nooo !!!


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Pete m. said:


> I'm thinking if the OP can't do a load calc they are already lost...
> 
> Pete


Funny thing is, I am not familiar with doing a load calc using the methods in the NEC.
Here we are informed to calculate using the following:
110/v circuits:
1st 6 @ 10 amps each
2nd 6 @ 5 amps each
Any remaining @ 3.5 amps each.
Total amps / # of phases = TTL 110/v amps

220/v circuits:
Name plate values

TTL of name plate values + TTL 110/v amps = Calculated load.

I need to start using the NEC way and compare it to the way I have been doing it.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> Funny thing is, I am not familiar with doing a load calc using the methods in the NEC.
> Here we are informed to calculate using the following:
> 110/v circuits:
> 1st 6 @ 10 amps each
> ...


Where does this method come from? Is it a local mandate?

Pete


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Pete m. said:


> Where does this method come from? Is it a local mandate?
> 
> Pete


Yes.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> Yes.


So if you use this method for a single family dwelling it would seem rare that you would ever put in less than a 200 amp service.

Using the NEC you would most likely be able to use a 100 amp service for the same dwelling.

Pete


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

In my area you can't get a new service under 200 amps no matter what the load calcs say.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Pete m. said:


> So if you use this method for a single family dwelling it would seem rare that you would ever put in less than a 200 amp service.
> 
> Using the NEC you would most likely be able to use a 100 amp service for the same dwelling.
> 
> Pete


You may be right, that is why I need to compare the NEC to mine.
Another thing is we can only place 12 lighting outlets on one circuit
16 receptacle outlets on a standard circuit.
Maximum of 3 SA Receptacles on a SABC.

It is what it is.


----------

